
Dunbar's Number - walkingolof
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar%27s_number
======
shaneprrlt
If you want a more hilarious take on explaining Dunbar's number, I present to
you this old article from cracked on "The Monkeysphere":
[https://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-
monkeysphere.html](https://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-
monkeysphere.html)

